# Ross apollo racer seat?



## milkman42 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hello, I just picked a Ross Apollo Racer Frame and I'm looking for a seat for my project if anyone has any leads please let me know!


----------



## Roger Henning (Jun 28, 2021)

Looks to like you also need to replace the fork which is badly bent.  Roger


----------



## milkman42 (Jun 28, 2021)

Roger Henning said:


> Looks to like you also need to replace the fork which is badly bent.  Roger



It's going to be a rat bike. I'm making it an ev beach burner. Not going for a showroom piece. But thanks for pointing it out. I will address it!


----------

